# [SOLVED] gnome wicd cannot be started as user

## muebi

I would like to use wicd to connect to my wireless network. However, gnome asks me for administrator password, when I log in as a user. Why is that? I would like to be able to search for and setup a wireless network as a user...

It's my first time with gnome and wicd. The Knetworlkmanager always worked out of the box for me.Last edited by muebi on Wed Feb 29, 2012 7:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The Doctor

You need to add wicd to a runlevel. I have it at default. You system needs your administrator password because the wicd daemon needs it to start.

----------

## muebi

Thanks! That worked!

----------

